# Beware of sfbay craiglist bike scams



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Check this out: 



> 2008 Trek Madone 6.9 Frame Set, 60cm - $1000
> 
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/bik/846128647.html
> 
> ...


It all sounds pretty plausible including the picture, except for the bargain price. This is what the seller has to say:



> Hello,
> 
> I'm not in state presently to complete this transaction in person by cash. We'll use eBay to complete this deal because is safe for both. I'm student in Orlando Florida and i'll shipp you the Frame via ups, i'll pay the shipping fee and insurance. You will receive the Frame within 2 working days. After you will receive it you will have 5 days to test it. If is not like I discribed it, you will be refunded within 3 days.
> 
> ...


Yeah, right. I flagged it and reported it to craigslist.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

How did you run across that? Looking for a new ride? :thumbsup:


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

> How did you run across that?


I couldn't believe my luck when my search turned that up. The size would work, it is a fabulous pro-quality frame, and I could move over my Ultegra group-set to it very easily. But at one third to a quarter of its real value, I pretty much knew it had to be a scam.



> Looking for a new ride?


43:13 on Page Mill yesterday in near ideal conditions. I definitely need something extra to keep up with the sub 42 minute crowd! It is comforting to blame it all on my ~20 pound aluminum triple bike, rather than admitting to any weakness on my part. Of course if I go with the bling and upgrade the bike, then there'll be nothing left to blame it on.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

It's not like you're carrying any excess body weight, so I'd be surprised if dropping 4 pounds of bike weight wouldn't help at least a bit. It's not like you're 20 lbs overweight/20% body fat and trying to improve your personal bests by switching to titanium bolts.  For me, entirely anecdotal and probably all in my head, but I've never seen less than 20 minutes up OLH on my Roubaix (did a 21:10 today, but that was after Moody, Golden Oak, and Los Tancos/Ramona, so I'm fine with that; followed with Huddart Park - that ride was quite a work-out), My sub-20 OLH runs have always been on my Tarmac, which is about 2 pounds lighter. Or at least that's how I justify the $5000 bike.  Oh, and that it's still a blast to ride too. 

I'd love to get strong enough to do a run up Page Mill on my Tarmac with a standard crank. I'm definitely not close to that yet.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

$4000 to save 4 pounds and drop 24 seconds on OLH. It seems awfully hard to justify ...


----------



## Elfstone (Jun 27, 2006)

Here's another one that looks too good to be true…

Peace 

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/bik/839161808.html

Built in late 2005, with less than 700 mi. Injury sale. LOCATED IN Honolulu, HI 

Frame - NOS Colnago MXL (2002) 
size - 53 C-T 
TT - 53.5 

Groupset - 2005 Campy 
brake set - Record 
hubset - Record 
crankset - Chorus 
F/R derailleurs - Chorus 
shifters/levers - Record 
cogset - Chorus (12-25) 
headset - Record 
seatpost - Chorus 

Wheels - Mavic Open Pro - DT db 14/15/14 

Some spares available 



Excellent condition. Never crashed 
Knee tendonitis in both legs force sale 
SPECIAL SALE price: $1670. (includes shipping to CA) 

I prefer to communicate by phone. Please email for my number


----------

